# Redfoot hatchling problem



## becky4carl (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Iv got my 4th redfoot hatching but he's been hatching for 4 days know but there hasn't been any improvement in the past 2 days I think he may be stuck,he's sat on his bum but layied back on his shell would any one recommend that I should help him out,there's no shell on the front of him so all his arms and legs are free but there's shell all over his back il try and put a pic on,thanks to any one who can help.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW, I can see why he can't seem to get out of the rest. Looks like a huge egg sack. His poor little legs can't reach. I can't help in telling you what you should do. But my post will give you a bump to try and get you an answer. Good luck.


----------



## becky4carl (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi I totally agree I don't see how hel beable to get out,all my other 3 that just hatched there eg sacs had virtually healed before they totally hatched so I'm gunna be really nervous if I need to help him because the sac is huge and the poor guy looks realy squished in there to.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

I wonder how long he can stay in there.... Poor guy  Sorry I can't help, but here's a bump!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't take him out yet. If you see the yellow goo-like stuff underneath him, that means he probably shouldn't be taken out yet. With that giant yolk sac he's just fine. He'll live off that for several days while he absorbs it. The biggest danger would be taking him out and having his yolk sac be punctured. If a yolk sac is broken, there is no hope for a hatchlings. For the first few days to week of their life they live solely off the nutrients from it, and there is evidence that says they use nutrients from it for the next 2 years of their life! Just keep an eye on him. Wait for all of the yellow goo to dry up (I know theres a name for that stuff, but for the life of me I can't remember!) and the yolk sac to shrink a bit, and then you could try to slowly pick away at the egg-shel. After he's out, take him and put him on wet paper towels for a day or two until the yolk sac is completely gone. Don't worry about him, I've had this happen with several babies and they were just fine after their yolk sac dried up.


----------



## becky4carl (Oct 27, 2012)

That's great advice,Iv only had torts for 3 years and this is my 1st lot of hatchlings so I'm a total novice,I wanted to help him out today but luckily I waited for ur advice,il leave him for a few days and il put a update on here on mon,thanks again


----------

